# Netbook / Notebook / Subnotebook -> da blickt doch niemand durch!



## Pash0r (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin dabei mir ein neues Netbook /Subnotebook / Notebook auszusuchen...

Was ich bei meinen Recherchen gefunden habe ist aber alles nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes! Dieses Marktsegment ist ja absolut undurchsichtig und total überladen! Das nimmt ja schon Formen an wie auf dem Handymarkt! 

Also meine *wichtigsten Punkte* sind:

*- hohe Verarbeitungsqualität / Haptik 
- "Mobility" steht an erster Stelle*
  -> Leicht, lange Akkulaufzeiten usw.
*- Gute Tastatur / Display
- min. 12 "*

Ich benötige das Gerät hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten/UNI...Da sollte es schon ein 12-14 " sein denke ich...Mit den 10" Netbooks kann ich mich nicht wirklich mit anfreunden. *Textverarbeitung, generell Office Anwendungen,  Multimedia, wobei es "Full-HD" (also 1080p) schon können sollte...Grafikkarte ist eher zweitrangig...*wenn man mal nen Game drauf zoggen kann find ich super, es soll aber kein Desktop-Ersatz werden. Gezoggt wird in der Regel zuHause  

Meine Recherchen ergaben, das es zur in dem Bereich eigentlich nur 2 vernümpftige Alternativen gibt...

-> *ION Platform + Intel Atom* <- nur welchen  ?
z.B. Samsung NC510, Lenovo S12 (bald)

-> *Intel Pentium Dual Core ULV SU4100* (1,3) <- (hier gibt es glaube ich auch noch einen mit 1,4 als Dual Core)
z.B. Dell Latitude 11z

Das Ganze sollte max. 1000 Euro kosten, wobei es mir nicht unbedingt auf die letzten 100-200 Euro ankommt. Ich suche wirklich was Gutes, wo ich nicht das gefühl habe: "Hätt ich mal nen paar Euro mehr ausgegeben"
Den normalen "Single-Core Atom" der bis jetzt überall verbaut war ist mir einen ticken zu Langsam...Gerade wenn man viele Fenster, Programme etc. gleichzeitig aufhat merkt man schon direkt das im ein wenig Power fehlt...Oder sind die oben angegebenen Kombinationen da auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll? Kommt vlt. in absehbarer Zeit etwas Neues, sodass es sich lohnen würde noch ein wenig zu warten?

Oder sind vlt. eher solche Geräteklassen wie "Dell Stuio XPS 13" oder nen "Lenovo Thinkpad X200", wobei die eigentlich nicht so dem "Mobility-Gedanken" folgen...

Ich habe alle möglichen Seiten angeschaut, aber ich komme einfach nicht richtig rein in das Thema...Wäre für eure Meinungen, Hilfestellungen und Empfehlungen wirklich sehr sehr dankbar...

greetz Pash​


----------



## midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest mal bei Acer gucken. Die Timesline halten lange und sind nicht so teuer. Für 1000€ könntest du ein MacBook Pro haben. Ob du das brauchst ist aber eine andere Sache - zum wirklichen Arbeiten isses super wie ich finde.

so far


----------



## Pash0r (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne die Acer Notebooks gar nicht...sind die denn von der Qualität her auch sehr gut? Also Verarbeitung, Haptik etc. ?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dir das HP Elitebook 2530p empfehlen. Ich habe mir selber eines zugelegt und bin restlos begeistert. Das 12 Zoll Display bietet eine Auflösung von 1280x800 und reicht damit vollkommen aus. Der Core2Duo SL9400 hat sogar einen FSB von 1066 und 6 MB L2-Cache. Die 120 GB Festplatte reicht auch, wenn man eine Externe 2,5 dazu nimmt. Das einzigste Manko ist die Intel HD4500MHD Grafik. Aber diese beherrscht zumindest 1080p. Mit 4 GB Ram, UMTS und nem Spiegelfreien Display rockt das kleine Ding ziemlich. Außerdem wiegt es nicht mehr als 1,4 bis 1,7 Kg. Solltest du fragen zu diesem Notebook haben stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung. 6 Stunden Akkulaufzeit mit dem 6-Zellen-Akku und 8 Stunden mit dem 9-Zellen-Akku sind locker drin beim Tippen.

LG Storm

Technische Daten / HP EliteBook 2530p Notebook-PC / Notebook / FU432EA#ABD

P.S.: Bei Ebay als "HP Renew" schon unter 1000 ohne Kratzer zu haben.

Edit: Die Acer "Timeline" sind nicht zu empfehlen, da mir 2 Stück innerhalb von einer Woche weggebrannt sind. Außerdem muss man sich da entscheiden zwischen "Business" und "Entertainment". Entweder Fingerprint und Intel HD4500MHD oder ATI Mobility 4330. Schlechte Kompromisse sollte man nicht eingehen. Lieber ein EliteBook für 800 Euro Ausstellungsstück und nen Hochleistungsakku für 200€ dazu. Dann hast du gleich 13 Stunden Laufzeit ;D Außerdem bekommst du bei HP 3 Jahre Garantie und ein gratis Upgrade auf Windows 7


----------



## HeNrY (9. Oktober 2009)

Die ThinkPads sind echte Arbeitstiere 
Habe ein X61 Tablet


----------



## midnight (9. Oktober 2009)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Das 20 Zoll Display bietet eine Auflösung von 1280x800 und reicht damit vollkommen aus.



Das ist nicht dein ernst? Ich hab 1680x1050 auf 15".  20" ist doch kein Notebook mehr, das ist der reinste brecher.

Also wenn du noch in irgendeiner Weise mobil sein willst, dann sollten es max 15" sein.

so far


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. Oktober 2009)

Äh wie du den Notebookdaten entnehmen kannst hat es lediglich 12 Zoll und die 20 sind ein Schreibfehler meinerseits. Sollte ja eigentlich klar sein, dass ein 20-Zöller hier nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein acer netbook und ich kann nur sagen es ist so billig wie es teuer ist 
ich kann mir bessere vorstellen...es läuft...aber naja mehr solls auch net tun is nur doof...wird so arg heiß dass es spätestens nach ner stunde abf+ckt und laggt


----------



## iUser (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dir wirklich ein Macbook empfehlen. 
Wenn du wissen willst, wo man günstig sehr gut erhaltene bekommt, schreib eine PM an mich. Ich will hier lieber keine werbung für andere Foren machen 
Aber hier mal einige Vorzüge eine MBs:
- Verarbeitung ist so gut wie bei fast keine anderen Notebook
- das Mac OS (natürlich Ansichtssache, aber zum arbeiten wirst du von sehr vielen hören, dass es ideal ist.)
- eine super Akkulaufzeit von ~ 6 Stunden
- integriert ist alles, was du brauchst (auch an software): iSight(Webcam), Mikro, Bluetooth, Airport(Wlan)
softwaretechnisch: iPhoto, iDvD, GarageBand


Ich selbst nutze ebenfalls ein MacbookPro 13" und es ist das beste, was ich mir antun konnte 
Gruß
Michi

Ps: Zur "Not" kannst du per Bootcamp einfach eine Windows, oder Linuxpartition darauf erstellen, oder es per VM-Ware laufen lassen


----------



## STSLeon (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich über die Acer Timelines nicht beklagen. Keine Probleme mit meinem Gerät. Für 550€ hab ich einen SU3500 (1,4 GHZ Single Core) 4096 MB DDR3 Ram und 320 Gb Festplatte erhalten. Für Officearbeiten und zum Surfen volkkommen ausreichend. Auch ältere Spiele laufen noch recht gut auf der Intel GMA 4500. Das Gerät ist zudem angenehm leicht und der Akku hält knapp 8 Stunden. Perfekt kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Pash0r (10. Oktober 2009)

Hat denn schon jdm. die Klasse wie das "DELL Latitude 11z" mit den ULV CPUs testen können?


----------



## STSLeon (10. Oktober 2009)

Die sind erst kürzlich rausgekommen. Da wird es schwer jemanden zu finden. Aber die Aufpreisliste ist äußerst "nett". Erinnert mich an BMW...

Über dieses Notebook bin ich grade gestolpert:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/xxtest-review-asus-ul30a-qx050c-nkrt-1014


----------



## PDKM (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab zwar keins, weil ich so viel Geld nicht ausgeben wollte / brauchte, aber ich würde dir ach ein Macbook empfehlen. Gerade da du so auf Qualität pochst.

Kumpel hat sich eins geholt fürs Studium und er will es nicht mehr missen. Naja und als ich davor saß, musste ich auch zugeben, dass das Ding super is.

Und wie schon angesprochen das BS (MacOS) läuft super und trotzdem sollte man ein Win noch mit drauf machen. Da sind keine Wünsche mehr offen.


----------



## Pash0r (10. Oktober 2009)

ja hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die Tatsache das bei dem neuen (Mitte 2009) kein Akkutausch mehr erfolgen kann, gepaart mit der Sache mit dem Spiegelnden Display fällt das Schätzchen eigentlich raus...Ich meine klar kann ich Windows draufmachen, aber das ist auch ein ganz schöner Akt wie ich gehört habe und es läuft auch nicht alles....Das zweite Problem was ich daran sehe ist das wenn ich mir mAC OS arbeite eine Synchronisation der Daten mit meinem Hauptrecher zuhause wahrscheinlich relativ schwer ist oder?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. Oktober 2009)

Deiner Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen, da es mir mit meiner Workstation und meinem MacBook enorm schwer fällt. Mac OS und Windows gehören einfach nicht zusammen. Und wenn du ein entspiegeltes Display willst, musst du für mindestens 2000€ das 17 Zoll-Modell nehmen. Das sprengt dann aber den Rahmen xD
Daher bleibt meine Empfehlung beim HP Elitebook


----------



## midnight (10. Oktober 2009)

Pash0r schrieb:


> ja hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die Tatsache das bei dem neuen (Mitte 2009) kein Akkutausch mehr erfolgen kann, gepaart mit der Sache mit dem Spiegelnden Display fällt das Schätzchen eigentlich raus...Ich meine klar kann ich Windows draufmachen, aber das ist auch ein ganz schöner Akt wie ich gehört habe und es läuft auch nicht alles....Das zweite Problem was ich daran sehe ist das wenn ich mir mAC OS arbeite eine Synchronisation der Daten mit meinem Hauptrecher zuhause wahrscheinlich relativ schwer ist oder?


Das kommt darauf an, was du synchen willst. Das man den Akku nicht wechseln kann ist doch wumpe. Er hält lang genug und gut is. Das spiegelnde Display ist ansichtssache, ich finds nich so schlimm. Was du mit Windows auf dem Ding willst weiß ich nicht, zum ARBEITEN bringtn osx eigentlich alles mit.

so far


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (10. Oktober 2009)

Windows auf nem MacBook is übrigens fürn Ar***
Ich hatte ne Zeit lang Vista Business und XP Prof drauf und das Ding wurde nach ner Zeit so lahm wie ein PC der nicht regelmäßig neu gemacht wird. Nah, wenn dann ein Notebook. Wer nit von Windows wegkommt sollte entweder Zweigleisig fahren oder ganz auf Mac OS verzichten...


----------



## rebel4life (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich empfehle dir ein ThinkPad.


----------



## Zerebo (10. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ne alternative,wird wohl zusammen mit Win 7 raus kommen:
Acer Aspire 1810TZ-412G25N Timeline (Notebook) - Test - CHIP Online
Oder wie wärs mit nem Convertible,zum drauf rum kritzeln?
Acer Aspire Timeline 1820P Tablet-Subnotebook | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog


----------



## Pash0r (14. Oktober 2009)

moin,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle die sich hier beteiligen! 

Also ich glaube meine Anspüche & Erwartungen sind für ein Acer Subnotebook einfach zu hoch.

Bis jetzt gefällt mich echt das HP 2530p und das Lenovo X200s am besten.
Wobei ich auch am überlegen bin vlt. ein gutes 13 Zoll zu nehmen, wobei die DIsplaygröße wirklich das Maximum darstellt. 

Ich hab viel gelesen, über die Acer "Timeline" Serien, Die neue Serie von HP "Envy" und andere... Bei den Acers bin ich von der Qualität absolut nich überzeugt und die neuen HPs fallen direkt raus wegen Glossy-Display...

Für mich ist echt wichtig das das jew. Subnotebook ein mattes Display hat, genug Leistungreserven um "vernümpftig" arbeiten (z.B. Firefox, Gimp, Acorbat Reader und Open Office gleichzeitig geöffnet etc.) zu können, eine gute Tastatur zum Texte schreiben und es muss lange Akkulaufzeiten haben & unter 2 kg wiegen. Also von 11,6 bis 13,3 "...

Da muss es doch noch etwas geben ausser die oben angegebenen HP und Lenovo  

greetz


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem HP mini 311? Gutes Display, gute Grafik, gute Verarbeitung.

so far


----------



## Pash0r (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja das HP Mini 311 hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen...Allerdings arbeit es mit dem ATOM als CPu und das ist mir einfach zu langsam.

Aber ich würde auch ein HP 2530p zu einem super Preis bekommen. 
Was haltet ihr denn von dem Gerät? Ist ja ungefähr eine Klasse mit dem Lenovo X200. Kann man sagen ob eines der beiden besser/schlechter ist? 

greetz


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab beide schon genutzt, und mir liegt das HP eher. Die Tastatur ist total klasse und das extra Licht hilft enorm in dunklen Räumen. Außerdem komme ich persönlich mit dem HP-Toolcenter besser zurecht als mit der Lenovo-IBM-Lösung. Darf man fragen welches Modell und welchen Preis du im Auge hast?

LG Storm

P.S.: Bei Fragen direkt zum NB kannst du mich per PN kontaktieren


----------



## Pash0r (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ne bestimmte Kombi hab ich mir da jetzt nicht ausgesucht...ich finde es auch relativ unübersichtlich bei HP bzgl. den verschiedenen "Untermodellen" vom 2530p...Ich wäre allerdings für jeden TIP/Anregung die die Konfiguration angeht sehr dankbar, worauf zu achten ist etc. 

Es ist halt so das ich an diese Refurbished Notebooks über unseren HP Stützpkt-Händler drankommen, und die sind preislich wirklich sehr interessant 

greetz


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (14. Oktober 2009)

Den Tipp kannst du der PN entnehmen


----------

